# Windsor Wellington 3.0



## spokanebike

Bought a Windsor Wellington 3.0 from BD this past year. Had to sell my previous bike (Gravity Liberty 1) to pay bills. Would have bought another Gravity but they did not have my size at the time. Cost was $399.00 delivered to my door.

The Windsor arrived in very good condition except the bar wrap was ripped. After emailing BD they sent me a replacement right away. Setting up the bike was easy, then setting it to my size, pedal stroke, reach etc took a while longer. The bike came with platform pedals which I have replaced with SPD pedals. The crank is a Lasco triple and after more than 1000 miles this year, seems quite well made. The tires are a Kenda and seemed at first blush to be a harder compound, but after riding they actually handle very well and I am quite happy with them. The bike came with a Kinesis 6061 aluminum frame and a Kinesis carbon fiber fork. Shifters are Shimano STI 2200 which work great, cassette is a 12-25. Wheels are an Alex double wall aluminum with presta tubes and no name hubs. The rims came with a black finish on the braking surface which I gently removed with a very fine sanding roll and dremel rotary tool. Bottom bracket is a sealed cartridge style. 
The seat is called a Velo comfort that my backside begged me to replace, so I did. The brakes are aluminum side pulls (don't know who makes them) and they work very well. The bike weighs in at about 20-21 lbs with no accessories. Gear train is Shimano Sora and I have had no problems with it.

I am 5'10" and bought a 53cm frame. Fits me perfectly as my inseam is a little over 32 and the standover clearance is about 1 inch. I flipped the stem and brought the bars a little higher to get a little more comfort.

As I said before I have ridden this bike for over 1000 miles this past year and have been thrilled with the bike. After replacing the seat I have been on many rides of 50 to 75 miles and have been VERY comfortable. The bike handles very quickly yet is quite stable. On a couple occasions I have had to make "emergency" maneuvers and the bike did exactly what I wanted it to do. I have no regrets buying this bike and would not hesitate to buy another one.


----------



## looigi

Congrats. I find it amazing that a decent well performing road bike can be had for $399 (including shipping!). Considering all the a materials, transportation, fabrication, assembly... it's remarkable.


----------



## Guest

.....


----------



## Tachycardic

lighthouse54.1 said:


> After your 75mile ride you end up with the same exercise, fun and adventure as a guy on a $12000.00 bike. The main difference is your bike is paid for and the guy with the $12,000 bike will be paying for it long after it is stolen or breaks.


Congratulations! The OP got a great bike for the price, but why even instigate things by saying this? Are you bitter at all guys with expensive bikes?


----------



## tednugent

yes, the wellington 3.0 is an entry level bike... but the seat does suck.....

and... I have the hatred for the thumb shifter after using it....

but... there is a noticeable "buzz" on slightly rough pavement... then again it's also compared to my Spec Secteur with the zertz dampened fork....

but... for $400 shipped.... it does its job well.


----------



## junior1210

Tachycardic said:


> Congratulations! The OP got a great bike for the price, but why even instigate things by saying this? Are you bitter at all guys with expensive bikes?


I'll admit it, I got a grudge against everybody who has a better bike than I do. Also hatin' on anybody with a hot wife and a cool car. Everybody needs a hobby.


----------



## Guest

_..... 
_


----------



## spokanebike

Thanks looigi. It is remarkable.


----------



## spokanebike

I know right. Even if my bike gets stolen I can replace it fairly quickly, and I am having a lot of fun riding it. "Paid for" is a big deal to me.


----------



## spokanebike

Tachycardic, I would have to say that if I had the money to spend I would buy a lighter more expensive bike. Not for the sake of it being more expensive, but because it is a better bike. I love the electric shifting drivetrains and would have one except the price. Not sure I would buy a carbon fiber frame, but not sure I wouldn't either.


----------



## sport7

excellent review.

And now at an even more excellent price: 349.

We normally think of an entry level bike for about 700 or more, but perhaps our sites are toooo high. But you got me thinking and thank you. 

The ad says this bike compares to a Trek 1.2 at 800 plus dollars, so you probably have an excellent deal; i have demoed a Trek 1.2 and that bike is all a recreational rider really needs. 

Now apparently all a recreational rider needs is a 350 dollar bike. :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

.....


----------



## sport7

i wish i could buy it.

Out here in the midwest, most of us are done riding and probably won't start back up until april or may. Your bike would sell quite fast here, as there are few road bikes to be had and fewer even bother to ride them. 

my quest is to find a bike that will supplement my Fuji Tourist for days when speed and liteness count, more than the tank like durability of my Trusty Fuji. Some days, it seems like an entry level Carbon Bike is the ticket and then i see a review for this simple little machine and...


----------



## spokanebike

Thanks sport7, glad the review was helpful. Hope you find just the right bike you need.


----------



## skitorski

I purchased two of those, one for me then another for my wife from Bikes Directs return bike affiliate. The bike actually weighs a staggering 24.0 lbs with the provided pedals per the shop's park scale. I have had problems with my triple while shifting, and the wife's continues to do so. The bikes have slightly different components. My crank, arms, chain rings, seat, headset are all unlabeled and unbranded. The Wife's is Cane creek, Truvativ, etc. As a learning growing experience I have gone weight weenie on m ride, and it's 19.2 lbs with Shinano SPD on it, so it's an "18-lb" bike without pedals, having lost over 5 lbs of heavy steel components. I switched over, _upgraded_ if you will, LOLZ, to Tiagra double crankset (including bb) and a wide ratio 8-speed 11-32 cassette. Big felt improvement was losing the six pounds of wheels/tires and replacing them with, OH NO !! 16/20 Neuvation wheelset,bought used for $200, and Performance Forte light tires and tubes.

I got hectored and argued here when I joined over the merit of a truly inexpensive beginner e-mail bike, and can look back on these 24 months objectively. I never would have a gotten into the sport if I believed I had to get a $1,200 minimum bike, and I wouldn't have my wife to ride with at all. $750 initial entry cost and off we went. My evaluation got us both close enough on the size frame, and a progressive owner fitting did the rest. Glad you like your bike and happy trails. If you ever get the chance, get a decent <1550g wheelset and when you strip that frame, please weigh it and post back !!!


----------



## tednugent

my headset is made by VP-components, which is manufactured under a Cane Creek license. Though it's a loose bearing design....

yes... the triple crank on that... makes me appreciate the compact crank on my Specialized (105) & Cannondale cross bike (4600)


----------



## spokanebike

I planned on looking into a new wheelset for the coming riding season. My very unscientific weighing process is to weigh myself on the bathroom scale, then pick up the bike and see the difference. I would tend to believe the park scale more, although frame size is a factor in weight. When I started riding more seriously I weighed in at 214 pounds, and am now at 190. I have found that the best way for ME to get a better power to weight ration is to lose weight myself, and shave weight off the bike when and where I can. How does your rear derailleur do with the 11-32 cassette? Does it help noticeably in climbing? I am guessing you have changed your front derailleur to accommodate the double chainring as well as your shifter? 

Thanks for your comments and happy trails to you too.


----------



## skitorski

*Bikes Direct !!*

Welcome to the big leagues, you got your post moved !! I too started at 215 + and am at 190. 6 weeks ago before the cold I was down to 186 lbs. I purchased a $25 kitchen scale at kMart to check what I took off and put on. My total weights were from bike shop Park scales.

My results are subjective, and therefore prone to human emotion or rationale, whatever you call it. I live in hill country; there are no level roads. To me, weight was everything. It hits every single stroke, 1/2 the time. And we were broke. As I rode more, I got lighter and the bike got lighter. To be fair, it would be impossible to accurately differentiate the performance gains. And, both improvements were incremental and gradual. The only barometer I have is that I have an identical bike that is bone 24 lbs stock, with the goofy pedals on it. I just had the store replace the triple with a double chainset, and the FRONT derailleur. It's 23 lbs now. I did this so my wife wouldn't have three chain rings to mess with, and to improve and simplify the shifting. This was the immediate result I had when the switch was made to my bike. The mass installed, Shimano Tiagra 50/34 complete was 906g, the steel set I took off was 1408g. That's over a pound right there of rotating mass. Yes, you must switch the front derailleur from a 3x to a 2x. Mine was a new one on eBay for $19 or $20 I forget which. The rear Sora is just fine.

There is a huge difference between the stock 12/25 cassette and the eBay Shimano Tiagra 11/32. That's 7 teeth to climb with. For us normal types, not the shiny oiled pros, it's huge and makes a useable difference climbing steep hills. It, along with the weight loss of the bike, kept me in the game and allowed me to punch out further in the country side. And that became a self enabling prophecy and I went from 5 to 7 to 10 to 17 to 26 to 34 mile regular rides, 2x or 3x a week.

I would buy a set of Neuvation 1480g of Nashbar 1550g wheels tomorrow if I was you. The Nash Velos are $250, and were on sale for $200. If it's hilly, keep after eBay and find the 8-speed Shimano 11/32 or 30 cassette. My shop guy did all my assemble and tuned it tight and righteous.

Vuelta Corsa Lite Road Wheelset - Bike Wheels / Rims / Wheel Accessories

My Windsor came with I forget what, but the tires weighed a staggering 420g each, and another 150 for the tubes. The Performance Forte Light tire were 200 g and tubes 95g. There went almost 2 lbs right where it counts. 

Replace the junk stock brake pads !!!! BIG BIG BIG improvement when going down a steep grade and ya have to, absolutely have to slow down NOW.

If you haven't already, secure and learn to use some SPD pedals and shoes. I know, it's just more $$$ but they center your feet and keep your stroke consistent. Sounds like you are ready for them.

MY next upgrade is either an entire Microshift mini 10-sp gruppo and Planet Xbrakes or a new CF frame to switch over. Too many dreams, not enough $$ right now.

Happy trails my friend.


----------



## spokanebike

Skitorski
Just last night I put an 11-29 cassette on the bike (from a rear wheel a friend gave me that I forgot I had) and briefly rode it around my snowy slushy driveway. Being snowy and slushy as well as night, I did not get any real "research" done. I am looking forward to climbing the hill I use as a benchmark to see how this cassette affects my climbing. 
Also, forgot to mention that I replaced the platform pedals some time back with spd pedals. I LOVE THESE PEDALS and would not ride without them. And speaking of brake pads, I am looking into replacing the stock ones, and was looking at kool-stops. 
Thanks for the tip on the wheels. I will look at those wheels. I have a steel frame Steyr Clubman to sell this next spring, at which time I will get new wheels.
Have a great Christmas.


----------



## Winter Rider

skitorski said:


> Vuelta Corsa Lite Road Wheelset - Bike Wheels / Rims / Wheel Accessories


Before making the plunge... go and read the reviews starting on the lowest rated end.


----------



## spokanebike

Thanks Winter Rider, I will do just that.


----------



## skitorski

Nashbar sells these and has a pretty highly rated return policy and record. Neuvation just closed shop.


----------



## sport7

Winter Rider said:


> Before making the plunge... go and read the reviews starting on the lowest rated end.


are there any low end wheels that you WOULD recommend?


----------



## LifeinHD

What do you think of the new 2015 wellington 3.0? I'm also leaning towards the Wellington 3.0 but I'm not familiar with the quality of components, so I'm inclined to lean towards the newer model but it's $20 cheaper than the older model!


----------



## tednugent

LifeinHD said:


> What do you think of the new 2015 wellington 3.0? I'm also leaning towards the Wellington 3.0 but I'm not familiar with the quality of components, so I'm inclined to lean towards the newer model but it's $20 cheaper than the older model!


chromoly fork & 7-speed drivetrain.....

spend the extra $20 imo


----------



## skitorski

tednugent said:


> chromoly fork & 7-speed drivetrain.....
> 
> spend the extra $20 imo


I don't like TedNugent's music, but hey, I am not perfect. Cat Scratch Fever !! Ted is correct. Very very good advice.

Spend the $20.


----------



## Taz2014

I am going to put this n here. N00bie and just want to check interest in cycling after 20 years. 

TLDR/ 

I want a decent bike for exercise and fun. Live in a flat area. I am poor. I do not want to work more than ride/am mechanically inclined. Last bike I had new was - wow-around 1985 Huffy 10 speed. 

Considering the Windsor 2013 3.0 - 399.00
Save Up to 60% Off Road Bikes - Windsor Wellington 3.0 Web Sale Prices

Windsor Wellington 4.0 
Save Up to 60% Off Carbon Fork Road Bikes - Windsor Wellington 4.0 Web Sale Prices

I am open to any suggestions/any store. 

TIA


----------



## md2020

Taz2014 said:


> I am going to put this n here. N00bie and just want to check interest in cycling after 20 years.
> 
> TLDR/
> 
> I want a decent bike for exercise and fun. Live in a flat area. I am poor. I do not want to work more than ride/am mechanically inclined. Last bike I had new was - wow-around 1985 Huffy 10 speed.
> 
> Considering the Windsor 2013 3.0 - 399.00
> Save Up to 60% Off Road Bikes - Windsor Wellington 3.0 Web Sale Prices
> 
> Windsor Wellington 4.0
> Save Up to 60% Off Carbon Fork Road Bikes - Windsor Wellington 4.0 Web Sale Prices
> 
> I am open to any suggestions/any store.
> 
> TIA


Taz... like you, I am a "noobie". Back in early July, I was asking the same types of questions. I ended up with a Bikes Direct Motobecane Mirage. You can see the thread I started Just getting started with a BikesDirect Bike

I love it, I am riding a 60-70 miles a week while I slowly but surely build my endurance and love for riding. 

I am so, so , so very glad I made a sensible purchase to start with. The Wellington's will be great bikes. Knowing what I know after a couple of months and over 400 miles, I would say that either one would be perfect. My bike takes a second nudge at times to move the chain on the big ring, but it always gets there. The shifting on the rear cog has been flawless, although, I can hear a litte rubbing when I'm cross chained. But, its nothing and the bike runs perfect

I think what is most important to me as a noobie at my early stage. 1) integrated brake/shift levers. Both Wellingtons have that. 2) 24 speeds. You may not have a lot of power and will appreciate having more gears. I know I do. 3) comfortable seat... Buy a new seat before the bike arrives. Do not even bother with the seat the comes with it. a $40 gel seat will work wonders for you. 4) Tires: I immediately put on Continental Gatorskin's. I needed better flat protection. 5) Cleats and shoes 6) initial bike setup from a bike shop - gotta get the comfort dialed in.


The exact bike doesn't matter if you are a noob. Both of these are capable and are better than either your or my capabilities.

Just buy it already...


----------



## Taz2014

Thanks for the input!


----------



## theanchorman

This same bike is available on Bikesdirect as Wellington 4.0, but maybe some small differences. My question is should i go with the 56cm bike? I'm 5'9" but with shoes i guess you could add another 1/4 to height and my inseam with shoes is about 33 inch. Below is the link to the bike and sizing chart:

Save Up to 60% Off Carbon Fork Road Bikes - Windsor Wellington 4.0 Web Sale Prices

*General Sizing Guide
*
47cm fits most cyclist 5' to 5'2" 
50cm fits most cyclist 5'3" to 5'5" 
53cm fits most cyclist 5'6" to 5'8" 
56cm fits most cyclist 5'9" to 5'11" 
59cm fits most cyclist 6' to 6'2" 
62cm fits most cyclist 6'2" to 6'4"


----------

